# Leather seat bags, and vintage saddlebags



## twjensen (Feb 7, 2012)

*Leather seat bags, and vintage saddlebags Custom Sewing*

A variety of quality leather seat/tool bags. Vintage style vinyl saddlebags,from canvas, vinyl or leather. Custom sewing. Your ideas or mine.
Please contact direct timwjensen@gmail.com
A new line of vintage old vinyl saddle bags. I am tooling up, to repop any old style vinyl saddlebags. ANY color or colors, to match your bike available soon.
Prices from 50.00 and up.


----------



## twjensen (Apr 22, 2012)

Any color, many styles, custom sewing and repair. 
contact me @ twjensen@gmail.com


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Leather work*

Beautiful leather work.  Anxiously awaiting my toolbags.  I will be looking into saddlebags from you a little later.


----------



## twjensen (May 20, 2012)

Great,, lets find a color and let me get to work...


----------

